# ?

## Tail

-       ?              ?         ?

----------


## Waldemar

?    ,   ...  ?  ?  ( ))?   ?

----------


## Tail

> ?    ,   ...  ?  ?  ( ))?   ?

  ,        ,    -                .      ?
            ,    .

----------


## RAMM

IE   http://www.uic.rsu.ru/forum/msg.php?grp_id=619 
    ?

----------


## Waldemar

.... ....  ...   ...    ..       ...

----------


## Tail

> ?

      (   ""  )    
              .       -         (       "").         ,      .
    ?     ?

----------


## rust

> (   ""  )    
>               .       -         (       "").         ,      .
>     ?     ?

      ,       ,        .

----------


## Waldemar

> ,       ,        .

  ...    ....              ,   ,          ....

----------


## Waldemar

,    ,  ,       ?   ..

----------


## RAMM

,         ,    -  .  .

----------


## laithemmer

-      ³.       ...
     -    , ,     -       (   ,        )

----------


## Waldemar

...         ,    ....        ,     ...

----------


## Tail

!                 ,         
         Waldemar    

> -    , ,     -       (   ,        )

           ?

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

.
  " "        " "               ,      ,      ,         .  
      : 

```
netsh interface ip set address name="Marvel" source=static addr=10.10.10.10 mask=255.255.255.0 gateway=10.10.10.1
```

 :
"Marvel" -      (  -  "   "
 
      " "    .
           .

----------


## Waldemar

...

----------


## Tail

> .
>   " "        " "               ,      ,      ,         .

      ,     ,            ,     -             .               

> ...         ,    ....        ,     ...

        ?

----------


## Waldemar

: 
 -  -  control userpasswords2 -  - -  -      (            ( USR   1),              ( ADM   2))                 ,     ,    (    ADM   2),       -  ;   USR (         -   -     USR,    ,    1 -             );         ,    ,      ""  -     -  -   (   ADM).    .  
    -  -  control userpasswords2 -  -           -  
   ,   USR -                -  -  -   "mmc devmgmt.msc" ( ) -  -  
          -    -        ADM  1 -   
    -  ;  -    
   ..

----------


## Tail

> :

  !               -  .   -     .
  :          ? 
  -    ?

----------


## Waldemar

> :          ?

          ) 
     USR 
       USR,     ...
   : 
1 -  USR  ,       ,          ....
2 -

----------


## Mr. dUSHA

> ,     ,            ,     -

        -  ,     .
** **,   -  . 
    /    ,   -      -   ,            .

----------


## Tail

> : 
> 1 -  USR  ,       ,

  ,        

> -  ,     .
> ** **,   -  .

  ,    ?    "    "

----------


## Sir

,     .

----------


## Tail

> ,     .

     ?      ?

----------


## Sir

Comodo.    .   FREE Comodo Firewall.  - Free Firewall Download.      (   3.0.25.378 32-bit). . . .   Miscellaneous  Settings,     Parental Control   Enable the password protection for the settings     Change Password....       Defense+ Security Level  Disabled. ,    ,  Firewall Security Level  Disabled,     - Block All Mode.

----------


## Tail

:       2  -   ,         - ?  ,      ?

----------

